# 2013 Giant - 1 1/4 expander for carbon fork? Stems?



## dsevern (Jun 5, 2008)

Let's just say I have commitment issues and don't want to fully cut the fork on my new 2013 TCR Advanced SL/ISP. It comes with a "glue in" insert for the 1 1/4" steer tube.

I'm trying to find a compression plug that will work with a 1 1/4" carbon steer tube. Anyone know where I can find one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't cut it. Just put the stem where you want and install spacers on top to take up the additional height. It's common to the point of social acceptability, keeps the tube at length in case you sell the bike later, and it's safer for the steerer tube anyway.


----------



## dsevern (Jun 5, 2008)

That's the point, I don't really want to cut it.

But without the expander plug, you have no way to push the stem down in order to tension the headset bearings.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, guess i'm not understanding. One (the correct one) should come with the fork, no?


----------

